# Which type is the most attentive to personal hygiene?



## Korpasov (Jul 19, 2014)

Picked ESTJ since they're the typical "lawyer/business(wo)man" type.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

xSTJs.


----------



## Griffith (Mar 26, 2012)

Dominant Feeling types.

Sensors being focused on their appearance(the way they dress, and smell), and intuitives being the real hygiene freaks(medical hygiene, knowing what to eat,etc).


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

I picked ISTJ but I really think it has more to do with upbringing. If daily showers, hair and nail care, etc. were stressed from early on in life the habit of good personal hygiene is established and I think they are likely to continue as adults to care about it.


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

Griffith said:


> Dominant Feeling types.
> 
> Sensors being focused on their appearance(the way they dress, and smell), and intuitives being the real hygiene freaks(medical hygiene, knowing what to eat,etc).


I disagree with this one, or at least when it comes to ENFJ:s. I mean we don't have Si so we don't really care what happens to us internally. If we eat well etc. it's connected to something else than being health freak (we want to exel in sports, look pretty... Se stuff).

Also the Fe-Ni makes us look in the future on large scale so we don't stress about our health in the long run. It's all about other people.


----------



## Angaliene (Jun 15, 2014)

post under construction.


----------



## Angaliene (Jun 15, 2014)

I had a friend who was an ESFJ and he was very picky about cleanliness. So was my INFJ ex.


----------



## Mimic octopus (May 3, 2014)

ISXJs. It's all about that Si.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow, my first guess would be ESTJ.


----------



## 18skeltor (Oct 6, 2013)

INTP. No doubt [!]


----------

